# Oris’s Sellita movements - grade and mods?



## Dano14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Good Day:

After searching on my own without success, hoping to get some insights regarding:

1). The grade (Standard, Special/Elabore, or Premium/Top) of Sellita movements that Oris uses, and

2). The extent to which Oris modifies the stock Sellita movements (in addition to adding their signature red rotor).

Specifically, I am looking at the *BC ProPilot Date 41mm (Oris 751)* and the *Chronoris Date 39mm non-chronograph (Oris 733),* both with the Sellita 220-1 base movement.

Also happy to hear any feedback from owners of these two Oris models.

FYI: My 20 year old Oris BC Commander (base ETA movement) has been a champ all around, and I'm looking for another Oris.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Back in the day Oris used to brag about the quality of the ETA movements they used but since they started using Sellita they’ve gone a bit quiet. Either way, I’ve got several Oris watches with the SW200 in them and I’m more than happy with the timekeeping they provide.


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

From what I understand and can remember, the Oris 733 is an SW-200 with an added jewel and of course the red rotor. Cant remember what the added jewel is for but I read it somewhere. The movements are somewhere between Elabore and Top grade as they are specifically made for Oris.


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Oris uses lowest grade Sellita SW-200 (i.e. Standard) without ANY improvements (of course if you don't count red color on the rotor as an improvement). This is just a standard low cost SW-200.



Fireice113 said:


> the Oris 733 is an SW-200 with an added jewel


SW-200 already has added jewel compared to ETA 2824. So, any SW-200 in any watch has 1 added jewel compared to ETA.



Fireice113 said:


> The movements are somewhere between Elabore and Top grade


This is just not true. Oris 733 (SW-200 base) never had Elabore grade. It's just a standard SW-200.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Oleksiis said:


> Oris uses lowest grade Sellita SW-200 (i.e. Standard) without ANY improvements (of course if you don't count red color on the rotor as an improvement). This is just a standard low cost SW-200.
> 
> SW-200 already has added jewel compared to ETA 2824. So, any SW-200 in any watch has 1 added jewel compared to ETA.
> 
> This is just not true. Oris 733 (SW-200 base) never had Elabore grade. It's just a standard SW-200.


Anything further to add from ORIS ?


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Oleksiis said:


> Oris uses lowest grade Sellita SW-200 (i.e. Standard) without ANY improvements (of course if you don't count red color on the rotor as an improvement). This is just a standard low cost SW-200.
> 
> SW-200 already has added jewel compared to ETA 2824. So, any SW-200 in any watch has 1 added jewel compared to ETA.
> 
> This is just not true. Oris 733 (SW-200 base) never had Elabore grade. It's just a standard SW-200.


Curious to know where you got this information from. Do you have a link that we can all read? I'm not disputing this by the way. I really have no idea what grade of Sellita Oris uses but I would be curious to know where the "back up" is for these remarks.


----------



## Dano14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for the comments.

I have a bit more detail to add:

Oris lists the base movements for both the 733 and 751 as SW220-1 (not SW200-1). Checking the Sellita website, I see some potential differences between the SW200-1 and the SW220-1.

Balance wheel: SW220-1 lists “Gilt” for all four grades. SW200-1 list “Nickel Gilt” for the lower two grades, and “Glucydur Gilt” for the upper two grades. 

Pallet stones: SW220-1 lists “Polyruby” for the lower two grades and “Red Ruby” for the upper two grades. SW200-1 lists “Red Ruby” for all four grades.

Shock resistance and barrel spring, and accuracy ranges (e.g., divergence and isochronism), appear to be the same between the SW220-1 and SW200-1 (as far as the different grades go). I could not find info on the hairsprings, but will keep looking. This is by no means a complete comparison, just a few touchstones.


----------



## Dano14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Forget the snippet for the SW220-1


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dano14 said:


> Oris lists the base movements for both the 733 and 751 as SW220-1 (not SW200-1).


Are you kidding? Or you just can't go to Oris Website and read the information?  *Oris 733 is just a SW200-1* and Oris 751 is a *different movement*. Oris 751 is SW220-1. Of course, Oris Chronoris uses Oris 733 (SW200) and that is not a secret information.

Here (https://watchbase.com/oris/caliber/oris-733) you can see all Oris watches that uses the cheapest Sellita SW200-1 (*including Oris Chronoris*).


----------



## Dano14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for the correction. 733 is base SW200-1, 751 is base SW220-1. 

Still seeking info on grade, and/or Oris modifications to the base movements, if anyone has insights.


----------



## RedarT (Aug 18, 2010)

If i am not mistaken, ORIS's 733 uses incabloc shock absorbers.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Dano14 said:


> Thanks for the correction. 733 is base SW200-1, 751 is base SW220-1.
> 
> Still seeking info on grade, and/or Oris modifications to the base movements, if anyone has insights.


I think you'll find you have all the info there is. Standard grade Selita calibre with the rotor removed and a red one installed. 1 extra jewel because Selita has as standard over ETA. Oris has a rich history of their own calibres but their Selitas are off the shelf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

RedarT said:


> If i am not mistaken, ORIS's 733 uses incabloc shock absorbers.


Right! Like any other Sellita SW200-1 movements. There is NO ANY difference between STANDARD Sellita SW200-1 and Oris 733 (except the COLOR of the rotor). I know, we all want Oris 733 to be a TOP GRADE movement because no one likes to pay a big money for the cheapest movement wich can be found in a watches 2-3 times cheaper than Oris. But we have what we have.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Oleksiis said:


> Right! Like any other Sellita SW200-1 movements. There is NO ANY difference between STANDARD Sellita SW200-1 and Oris 733 (except the COLOR of the rotor). I know, we all want Oris 733 to be a TOP GRADE movement because no one likes to pay a big money for the cheapest movement wich can be found in a watches 2-3 times cheaper than Oris. But we have what we have.


Thanks for clarifying. BUT how does it matter whether it is a top grade or lowest grade movement? The movement is hidden inside the non-display back so we don't even get to see it !


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Thanks for clarifying. BUT how does it matter whether it is a top grade or lowest grade movement? The movement is hidden inside the non-display back so we don't even get to see it !


There are many answers to this, but the only indisputable one is that the OP asked! That's what the thread is about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> There are many answers to this, but the only indisputable one is that the OP asked! That's what the thread is about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Actually, what I meant was to seek clarification on, leaving asthetics aside, the differences between top and low grade movements from the same manufacturer. e.g. is top grade more acurrate / last longer than lower grade? or the diff is minimal?

Sorry for not making myself clear earlier.


----------



## RedarT (Aug 18, 2010)

Oleksiis said:


> Right! Like any other Sellita SW200-1 movements. There is NO ANY difference between STANDARD Sellita SW200-1 and Oris 733 (except the COLOR of the rotor). I know, we all want Oris 733 to be a TOP GRADE movement because no one likes to pay a big money for the cheapest movement wich can be found in a watches 2-3 times cheaper than Oris. But we have what we have.


But as you can see in the table posted, Standard and Elabore grades use Novodiac shock absorbers. Could it be a modified version then?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Actually, what I meant was to seek clarification on, leaving asthetics aside, the differences between top and low grade movements from the same manufacturer. e.g. is top grade more acurrate / last longer than lower grade? or the diff is minimal?
> 
> Sorry for not making myself clear earlier.


Yes as the grade goes up so do manufacturing upgrades and accuracy capabilities.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hrs12150 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm assuming that superior movement = costlier servicing. So there's that tradeoff.


----------



## FilipEricsson (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello!

I just received this reply from Oris in Switzerland: "Hi Filip, Thank's for your mail. Oris uses standard ETA/Sellita movements. Best regards, Jens Christensen SERVICE MANAGER"

Sad but true!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

FilipEricsson said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just received this reply from Oris in Switzerland: "Hi Filip, Thank's for your mail. Oris uses standard ETA/Sellita movements. Best regards, Jens Christensen SERVICE MANAGER"
> 
> Sad but true!


Hmmmm, I've always understood that they use elabore grade. I even contacted them back in December to double check before purchasing and received this from Switzerland.

Oris uses Sellita movements grade « special (élaboré) » and in addition to that higher grade shock-absorbers « Incabloc ».


----------



## FilipEricsson (Jul 23, 2008)

It's weird that we're getting different answers from them. The general secrecy regarding prestige brands and their movements is rather annoying. Why not come Clean? Like IWC and their 2982/SW300s, they're tight-lipped like intelligence officers...


----------

